# Was ist das für eine Schlange ?



## jochen (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Habe heute oberhalb unseres Teiches ein wenig aufgeräumt.
Beim Umschlichten alter Waschbetontreppenstufen (die ich als Unterkonstruktion für den Bachlauf verwenden möchte) stieß ich auf dieses Reptil... 

Die Schlange war ca. 25-30cm. lang, und stellte sich tot.
Eigentlich ein typisches Verhalten einer __ Ringelnatter.
Aber bei dieser Schlange fehlt mir die gelblichen Stellen an der Seite des Kopfes, an denen eine Ringelnatter zu erkennen ist.
Für eine __ Kreuzotter fehlt mir die typische Musterung auf den Rücken.
Andere __ Schlangen kenn ich nicht, zumindest nicht in unserem Garten.

Als ich sie mit der Schaufel zum Komposthaufen trug, ringelte sie sich nicht zusammen, sondern stellte sie sich stark züngelnd auf.

Am Kompost angekommen war sie innerhalb von 10 sec. verschwunden.


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Servus Jochen

Das könnte eine Äskulapnatter (Zamenis longissimus/Elaphe longissima) sein.

Siehe hier: 

Bei uns war im vorigen Jahr eine __ Ringelnatter aber die sieht deiner nicht sehr ähnlich.

tschüss Helmut


----------



## jochen (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hallo Helmut,

ich denke die war es nicht, diese Schlange hatte kein bischen gelb an sich, ich google selbst kräftig... 

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hallo Jochen,

ich hatte vor einigen Jahren zwei ähnliche __ Schlangen im und am Teich, etwa 40cm lang. Ich glaube es waren Würfelnattern. Deine Schlange hatte auch eine würfelartige Fleckenzeichnung, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.  Leider habe ich nur ein schlechtes Foto von einer meiner  Schlangen, aber die "Würfel" auf dem Rücken sind dennoch gut zu erkennen. Sehr gut kann ich mich noch an das Aufrichten der Schlange erinnern. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## jochen (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hallo Elfriede,

sagen wir mal so es könnte sie gewesen sein,
Aber wieso schreibst du es wäre kein gutes Bild?
Ich finde es recht gut.

Habe mal danach gegoogelt.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%C3%BCrfelnatter

Aussehen,    könnte hinhauen,
Lebensweise,    furchterregend für Gartenteichliebhaber,   
Abwehrverhalten,  Volltreffer, sie hat sich zuerst totgestellt und als ich sie    auf die Schaufel legte hat sie sich aufgestellt.

nur die Verbreitung,   

da haperts, ich wohne in einem Mittelgebirge, der nächste _eher kleinere_ Fluß ist ein km, weg.

besten Dank.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe mir den Link durchgelesen und kann mir eine __ Würfelnatter in Deutschland noch sehr viel besser vorstellen als hier auf Paros, wo es überhaupt so gut wie kein Wasser gibt, keinen einzigen Fluss, nicht einmal ein Bächlein. Es gibt nur einen einzigen Teich, nämlich meinen und 20km weit entfernt eine Art Wasseraufbereitungsbecken. 
Wovon sich die Würfelnattern in meinem Teich ernährten kann ich nicht sagen, denn ich hatte damals auch noch keine Fische, aber jede Menge Gekkos  rund um den Teich, die dafür in Frage kommen.
Nach einem Teichumbau hat es den __ Schlangen bei mir leider nicht mehr gefallen,- zur großen Freude meines Mannes, der auch ungiftige Schlangen nicht mag, - schon gar nicht im Teich.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## WERNER 02 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hi Jochen

Auch schon hier nachgesehen ??



Gruß
Werner


----------



## bonsai (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Moin,
die Kopfform gibt hier den enscheidenden Hinweis.
__ Nattern haben einen "gerade-konisch" verlaufenden Kopf.
Auf dem ersten Bild des Links die typische Kopfwulst der __ Vipern und die ausgeprägteren "Backen" gut dargestellt.
Die Schlange auf Jochens Bildern kann keine Viper sein und aufgrund des Verbreitungsbebietes bin ich mir sicher, dass es sich um eine __ Würfelnatter handelt, ein ausgesprochen schönes Tier.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hallo Jochen, 

ich denke, du brauchst Dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Zwar kenne ich mich mit __ Schlangen nicht gut aus, aber wie Norbert schreibt, ist die Kopfform ein wichtiger Hinweis, auf den ich hier auf Paros besonders achte, da es hier echte __ Vipern gibt und auch auf meinem Grundstück immer wieder ein Exemplar auftaucht. Folgende Fotos habe ich zwar schon einmal eingestellt, trotzdem passen sie  hier gut, weil sie den Unterschied in der Kopfform sehr deutlich zeigen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## jochen (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hallo,

erstmals Danke an der regen Beteiligung, zu meiner Frage.

Ich hoffe doch das es wirklich keine Viper ist, denn nach der Beschreibung ist die giftig!... 
Der Kopfform nach dürfte es keine gewesen sein, die Zeichnung auf den Rücken hatte allerdings Ähnlichkeiten.



Ich habe mich heute mit meinen Arbeitskollegen über meiner Begegnung mit diesen schönen Tier unterhalten.
Er meinte ich sollte mal nach Schlingnattern googeln, hab ich eben getan, und es könnte auch eine Möglichkeit sein.

Vor allem die Zeichnung über den Augen, ist genau die gleiche wie bei der Schlange die ich gestern begegnet bin.
Verhalten auch, Vorkommen würde passen, es wäre eine alternative zur __ Würfelnatter.

Was meint ihr?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlingnatter


----------



## StefanS (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hallo Jochen,

auch ich meine anhand der Kopfform, dass es keine Viper sein kann. Ach ja: __ Vipern warnen einen (wenn man sie nicht gerade völlig überrascht, indem man z.B. in ihr Versteck greift), wenn sie sich in die Ecke getrieben fühlen und angreifen: Sie zischen vernehmlich. Normalerweise geht man unangenehmen Überraschungen aus dem Weg, indem man fest auftritt und so für Bodenerschütterungen sorgt.

Und, zum Troste: Vipern sind zwar ziemlich giftig, bringen einen Erwachsenen aber nicht um. Man ist aber eine ganze Weile _wirklich, richtig_ krank...


Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hallo Stefan,

Krank war ich in letzter Zeit lange genug, ein Schlangenbiss wäre dann wohl die Krönung.   

Die Schlange hat auch nicht gezischt, es war mit Sicherheit eine Natter.


----------



## butzbacher (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Hallo, nachdem ich Jochen schon per PN inormiert habe, komme ich seiner Bitte nach, euch/Sie alle über die Schlangenart zu informieren. Es handelt sich bei diesem Tier um eine Schling- oder auch Glattnatter (Coronella austriaca).


----------



## ollifrog (24. März 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Schlange ?*

Die Schlingnatter ist am Besten an dem braunen Dreieck auf dem Kopf zu erkennen.Außerdem ist sie im Gegensatz zur __ Würfelnatter noch relativ weit verbreitet. Dieser bin ich auch mal über den Weg gelaufen. Obwohl diese nicht besonders groß wird, kann sie ganz schön frech werden..."schlingt"sich sofort um den Finger und lässt auch so schnell nicht wieder locker... Einer Würfelnatter heutzutage zu begegnen ist wohl nur noch in wenigen Regionen von Rheinland-Pfalz möglich...

LG Olli


----------

